# Spyder vs x-rite?



## KevStormJ (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in the market for monitor calibration software/device with color grid. I'm torn between Spyder and x-rite. I like x-rites color checker passport over the Spyder one but ive been hearing more positive reviews about Spyders monitor calibration device, especially their bundle sets. I'm not opposed to using the x-rite color checker passport and Spyder calibration but I hear that there are some compatibility issues when using them together. Anyone have any suggestions/advice?


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2013)

Virtually every image editing experts book display calibration chapter I have read recommend X-rite hardware/software. (Martin Evening, Scott Kelby, Tim Grey)
Those online print labs I used also recommend the X-rite hardware/software, if they recommended anything.


----------



## KevStormJ (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I pulled the trigger on the x-rite color munki w/ color checker passport. It is a nice little package.


----------

